# Nursing in Cyprus



## eezee (Feb 5, 2009)

I am a nurse from the Philippines but is currently residing in Ireland now. I am having difficulties of being a registered nurse here that is why I am considering seeking employment in Cyprus. Do you know how to apply for nurse registration in Cyprus? And can you recommend nursing agencies that can be of assistance to me?


----------

